# Would You Fire This Guy?



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Had a guy send in this pic to me a while back for a winterization he did for me. Thought I would post so that everyone could get a good laugh. Beware who you hire in this biz who pretends they know what they are doing...OUCH


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

At least it not koolaid. I would rather have them pour that down a drain at least it wont freeze


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

WoW I hope you sent him down the highway


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

With our company procedures for training employees...yes


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like aged urine...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Looks like aged urine...


NO I wouldnt fire him I WOULD FIRE YOU for asking such a ludacrist question ! What part of NON TOXIC is that ?? and at best that stuff is a bright orange not a rusty pipe brown ( his rusty pipes)


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Oh common, what do you expect a $25 dollar winterization to entail :whistling2:


----------



## GG3 (Mar 3, 2013)

Splinterpicker said:


> NO I wouldnt fire him I WOULD FIRE YOU for asking such a ludacrist question ! What part of NON TOXIC is that ?? and at best that stuff is a bright orange not a rusty pipe brown ( his rusty pipes)


 
Pretty sure you are missing the point, the guy was canned the moment I saw this after I spent hours training him. Thought I would attempt to add some humor to the forum seeing that everything I read is doom and gloom and that the sky is falling. Ludacrist? You do know there is a spell check option prior to posting right?


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

GG3 said:


> Pretty sure you are missing the point, the guy was canned the moment I saw this after I spent hours training him. Thought I would attempt to add some humor to the forum seeing that everything I read is doom and gloom and that the sky is falling. Ludacrist? You do know there is a spell check option prior to posting right?


HAHA!!! the moment I saw that I cracked up... priceless:thumbup:


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe he was trying to defrost a property.. :bangin:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GG3 said:


> Pretty sure you are missing the point, the guy was canned the moment I saw this after I spent hours training him. Thought I would attempt to add some humor to the forum seeing that everything I read is doom and gloom and that the sky is falling. Ludacrist? You do know there is a spell check option prior to posting right?


Yes I do ! I don't care about spelling, obviously, because it is the BODY of the message that counts IMO. But at least I hope you flushed the windshield junk ( VERY TOXIC) and replaced it with RV antifreeze, non toxic . This is exactly why I never have used subs for the important parts of PP work !. If my name goes on it I am liable and don't want a tarnished reputation. As for ludacrist, with all the newbs on here they just about want you to fill out the paper work for them and give over your best contactss, no. Good attempt at the humor, after seeing EVERYTHING done wrong after 16 years in the industry nothing suprises me anymore. He saved 2.00 a gallon and lost an income Priceless !!


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

i thought that stuff actually cost more


----------

